# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Classic Corrie episodes on youtube

## Dazzle

I've come across a youtube channel which has all Corrie episodes from 5 April 1976 to 28 February 1994.

_[Links deleted.  The episodes are unfortunately no longer avaiable. ]_

I've watched three episodes so far and intend to watch them all.  I missed most of this era of Corrie so I can't wait to catch up.  I'm really impressed by the quality of the writing and acting so far.  It's certainly a very different animal to today's Corrie!

Since the latest episodes were only added yesterday, I'm hoping the uploader will keep adding to the series.  Anyone else interested in watching?

----------

Glen1 (05-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Thank you so much for posting the link, Dazzle,  :Bow: I certainly will watch those episodes because I too missed missed a few years, great to catch up  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I've come across a youtube channel which has all Corrie episodes from 5 April 1976 to 28 February 1994.
> 
> Here's the link to the channel:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCld...FDR5HbVza0oXng
> 
> and this is the first available episode:
> 
> 
> ...


I would be -but my technology not up.to
to it at the mo.
Perhaps when you have time -you.could
send a short post to.say which stories are
in the episodes you are watching ??!!

I would think swmc might be interested as
she posted recently that she had been watching
since she was 6 ( through a slightly open door-
tho her parents realised what she was doing!) :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Thank you so much for posting the link, Dazzle, I certainly will watch those episodes because I too missed missed a few years, great to catch up


You're welcome.  I hope you enjoy the episodes as much as I'm doing.  I've watched seven of them already! 




> I would be -but my technology not up.to
> to it at the mo.


What a shame!  :Sad: 

Hopefully the episodes will still be up in the future if you get the chance to watch them.




> Perhaps when you have time -you.could
> send a short post to.say which stories are
> in the episodes you are watching ??!!


Happy to.  :Smile:   I'll put it in spoiler tags:

  Spoiler:    The first few episodes are centred around the excitement of several of the street's ladies (including Rita, Hilda and Bet Lynch) about who is coming to stay with Len Fairclough.  They assume it's his fancy woman (much to Rita's disappointment), but it turns out to be Elsie Tanner returned after a failed marriage.  Luckily for Rita, Elsie and Len are just good friends.

Some of the men (including Ray Langton, Deirdre's husband, and Earnest Bishop) lie to their wives and secretly attend a bawdy stag night complete with strippers.  The police raid the club and it's reported in the local paper the next day, so of course the wives discover their treachery and all hell breaks loose!

Stan Ogden wins a Mastermind-type pub quiz called Superbrain much to Hilda's delight.  His subject was Manchester United.

Ken Barlow gets a black eye courtesy of the husband of a woman with whom he's been having an affair!  :Big Grin:   
Just everyday storylines - unlike what we get nowadays - but compelling and witty all the same.  :Smile: 




> I would think swmc might be interested as
> she posted recently that she had been watching
> since she was 6 ( through a slightly open door-
> tho her parents realised what she was doing!)


I hope she notices this thread!

----------

maidmarian (04-10-2015), Rear window (04-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Watched the first 2 episodes today .. great enjoyment, thanks again Dazzle  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Watched the first 2 episodes today .. great enjoyment, thanks again Dazzle


I'm surprised at how witty it is.  I was only six in 1976 and only caught it at my grandparents' house.  I thought it was only for fuddy duddies!  Maybe it's just that I'm also a fuddy duddy now...  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm surprised at how witty it is.  I was only six in 1976 and only caught it at my grandparents' house.  I thought it was only for fuddy duddies!  Maybe it's just that I'm also a fuddy duddy now...


If you are a fuddy duddy, I am one too  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm surprised at how witty it is.  I was only six in 1976 and only caught it at my grandparents' house.  I thought it was only for fuddy duddies!  Maybe it's just that I'm also a fuddy duddy now...


If you are a fuddy duddy, I am one too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> If you are a fuddy duddy, I am one too


 :Rotfl: 

Maybe we should ask Siobhan to rename this thread "The Fuddy Duddy Club".  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (04-10-2015), parkerman (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm surprised at how witty it is.  I was only six in 1976 and only caught it at my grandparents' house.  I thought it was only for fuddy duddies!  Maybe it's just that I'm also a fuddy duddy now...


Humour was always one of Corries strengths
and why people liked it.
They did do dramatic stories but in an
understated way which still caught your
imagination and touched your emotions.

There were some ( believable) villains
and slightly OTT characters but most were
everyday sort of people -but they were
acted in a way that you cared about them.

I understand the chase for ratings and
the pressure but the differences between
the soaps has become blurred - which imo
- is a pity!!

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm surprised at how witty it is.  I was only six in 1976 and only caught it at my grandparents' house.  I thought it was only for fuddy duddies!  Maybe it's just that I'm also a fuddy duddy now...


Humour was always one of Corries strengths
and why people liked it.
They did do dramatic stories but in an
understated way which still caught your
imagination and touched your emotions.

There were some ( believable) villains
and slightly OTT characters but most were
everyday sort of people -but they were
acted in a way that you cared about them.

I understand the chase for ratings and
the pressure but the differences between
the soaps has become blurred - which imo
- is a pity!!

----------

Glen1 (05-10-2015), parkerman (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I understand the chase for ratings and
> the pressure but the differences between
> the soaps has become blurred - which imo
> - is a pity!!


It is indeed a pity.  I think it was Corrie itself that started the trend for sensationalist storylines with the success of Richard Hillman (a story I hope I'll be able to catch up with in the future if the nice YouTube uploaders keep adding to the classic Corrie channel).

----------

Glen1 (05-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Somehow I donÂ´t think any of the soaps will go back to how they used to be, there are brief moments of humour, yes, but I remember Bill Waddington, who played Percy Sugden leaving Corrie because he disapproved of the storylines as he thought too much bedhopping was becoming the norm. I appreciate that these days this would be considered old fashioned and while I appreciate that life is no longer the way it was 40 or 50 years ago, I wish more aspects of the old fashioned Corrie and Emmerdale etc would come back

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2015), Glen1 (05-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Somehow I donÂ´t think any of the soaps will go back to how they used to be, there are brief moments of humour, yes, but I remember Bill Waddington, who played Percy Sugden leaving Corrie because he disapproved of the storylines as he thought too much bedhopping was becoming the norm. I appreciate that these days this would be considered old fashioned and while I appreciate that life is no longer the way it was 40 or 50 years ago, I wish more aspects of the old fashioned Corrie and Emmerdale etc would come back


Yes - life does move on and standards
change and it would be unrealistic
to expect otherwise.And possibly boring!

But Im sure they could reflect "modern"
stories with a little more humour, better
writing and acting( Im sure the only
training some have had is watching the
worst of Jeremy Kyle )and less repititious
formulaic stories.

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2015), Glen1 (05-10-2015), parkerman (04-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

There are different standards of acting, only to be expected as some have had training, some have not but seem to have a natural talent and of course, I am sure it makes a difference to viewers whether they like a character or not to judge their acting skills  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I do  wish though they would stop repeating storylines like Who Is The Daddy and the constant cheating by partners, especially if the excuse is they were upset and their partner was not there to give them a shoulder to cry on.

----------

Dazzle (04-10-2015), Glen1 (05-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015), parkerman (04-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> It is indeed a pity.  I think it was Corrie itself that started the trend for sensationalist storylines with the success of Richard Hillman (a story I hope I'll be able to catch up with in the future if the nice YouTube uploaders keep adding to the classic Corrie channel).


Firstly - thanks very much for posting the
Classic "spoilers".

The Richard Hillman story was sensational
and I " enjoyed " it!!
But It wasnt so shocking as earlier murders
Brian Tilsley and especially.Ernie  Bishop
shot at close range in.Baldwins office -
in a wages heist.!
it was so unexpected that  you couldn't
believe it had happened!!

But we cant reclaim the surprise element-
too much has changed. Including the now
ever- present producers. 

Alan Bradley was first real villain - played
mind games with Rita to get at her money
tried to murder her - but ended up under
a tram himself. No comparison will be
made between his acting and that of his
fictional.daughter !!

You may know the actors who played Ernie
Bishop and the original Charlie Cotton(Dots
husband) were brothers in real life!

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Those storylines would have come as a surprise much more then as there were no spoilers then and while most of us like to know what will happen, I think we also like the suspense of Who Has Done It and such like  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), Glen1 (05-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015)

----------


## parkerman

One thing that surprised me (though I don't know why it should!) was the number of actors appearing in the live episode who said they'd never done live acting before. I think it would be fairly safe to say that everyone who appeared in Corrie in the 60s, 70s and 80s had worked their way to Corrie from a start in live theatre. That's where you learn your trade.

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), Glen1 (05-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## Kim

I have been watching some clips/episodes from the noughties today as it goes. 

Now TV boxes are great, I don't even have to sit in front of a computer screen to watch them  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), Glen1 (05-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

maidmarian - I'm really looking forward to watching the stories you mention above.  I've heard lots about them over the years of course, but never saw them myself.  Mind you, "looking forward" isn't the right word to use when talking about potentially distressing stories such as Ernest being shot and Alan Bradley's treatment of Rita!  :Sad: 




> Now TV boxes are great, I don't even have to sit in front of a computer screen to watch them


I've got something similar.  I much prefer viewing on my TV when possible as it's far more relaxing than watching a computer screen.

----------

Glen1 (05-10-2015), maidmarian (05-10-2015), Perdita (05-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I had to laugh at something a very young and naive Gail said in the last episode I watched:




> I'm not getting married. I'm nobody's slave.


Talk about ironic given the number of husbands she's been through and the way she slaves away looking after David etc.  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (05-10-2015), Perdita (05-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Unfortunately, the Auntie Corrie channel has been terminated due to copyright infringement.  I'm really upset because I was enjoying the classic episodes!  :Crying:

----------

Perdita (23-11-2015)

----------


## cuesgirl

I know it's a pay service and all but they have the last 2 or 3 seasons of Corrie on Hulu. I know they aren't really considered classic but i thought it was kind of neat as i am a newer viewer. Youtube is also great for a lot of that stuff too but hard to find what your looking for sometimes.

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2015), Glen1 (10-12-2015), maidmarian (10-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know it's a pay service and all but they have the last 2 or 3 seasons of Corrie on Hulu. I know they aren't really considered classic but i thought it was kind of neat as i am a newer viewer. Youtube is also great for a lot of that stuff too but hard to find what your looking for sometimes.


Welcome to SoapBoards!  :Smile: 

It's good you can watch some older Corrie episodes on Hulu.  Enjoy!

----------

cuesgirl (11-12-2015), Glen1 (10-12-2015), maidmarian (10-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Welcome to SoapBoards! 
> 
> It's good you can watch some older Corrie episodes on Hulu.  Enjoy!


Last time you mentioned which episode you were
watching -it was Deirdre was pregnant with
Damienella( aka Tracy)
Ray decided on the name Tracy ( a tribute to
his Auntie Theresa) who was always known
as Tracy. For some reason it stuck in my mind!!
We never saw Auntie T in Corrie -hope the
poor lady never knew how her namesake
turned out :Angel:  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2015), Glen1 (10-12-2015), Perdita (10-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> We never saw Auntie T in Corrie -hope the
> poor lady never knew how her namesake
> turned out


She's probably turning in her grave as we speak!  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (10-12-2015), maidmarian (10-12-2015)

----------

